# Musharraf Charged in Bhutto's Murder



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

I probably shouldn't laugh, but I'm laughing. Politically motivated or not, I'm still laughing. It IS a bit of a big deal given the military's rule over the country, but... I'm still laughing at the story and situation.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...ted-over-assassination-of-benazir-bhutto?lite



> ISLAMABAD - Pakistan's ex-military ruler General Pervez Musharraf was formally indicted by a court Tuesday for his alleged role in the 2007 assassination of former premier Benazir Bhutto.
> “He 's charged with abetting and conspiracy to murder [Benazir Bhutto]," Musharraf’s lawyer, Ilyas Siddique, said after the court hearing in Rawalpindi. "Abetting means he helped in the murder. Conspiracy means he planned something illegal which led to the murder."


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2013)

I wonder how many people will die over this...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Now I'd be impressed if they indicted Mara's homeboy Jalal Haqdicky.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

You've got a better chance of bringing charges against Bigfoot for the murder of the Tooth Fairy...


----------

